# Virtualbox with XP as guest



## danaeckel (May 8, 2013)

Greetings,

 I am running a FBSD FreeBSD server which is also the gateway to my home network. The NIC re0 faces the internet only, while re1 faces my home network. I have a Playon account which is a Windows app that streams media from the Internet to other devices such as a Roku.

 Instead of the use of a dedicated Windows machine, I decided to install Virtualbox on my FBSD FreeBSD machine which would host WindowsXP. So far I can get XP on the Internet, however I can't get anything to access it. My host settings re0 is DHCP from my ISP while re1 has the address of 192.168.255.254

 I have tried to set_up my guest OS to use the second card as 192.168.255.1. Right now I have re0 set_up to be a NAT, and re1 as bridge, however that doesn't work. Could I get some help with this please? And I do have the proper kernel driver, and as well as the rc.conf.

Dana


----------



## wblock@ (May 8, 2013)

What does "can't get anything to access it" mean?  From inside the LAN, or outside?


----------



## danaeckel (May 8, 2013)

That would be from inside the LAN. The second LAN card will have an address of 192.168.255.102, it can't ping resources on the LAN, nor can I use other systems to ping that particular address.

Dana


----------



## wblock@ (May 8, 2013)

First guess would be firewall rules.  But I'd think it would work anyway if re1 is the inside LAN connection on the firewall.


----------



## danaeckel (May 10, 2013)

Funny thing, it just started working properly for no reason. This thread can be closed.


----------

